# Is now the time to buy?



## jonnycage (26 August 2010)

just a generally question i wanted to through out there,  good bad or ugly.

personally ive only been into about 4 stocks lately,  but hit the buy.

thoughts ?


jc


----------



## RamonR (26 August 2010)

I have sold off half my holding to reduce my debt.

However even though I expect a double dip still buying some shares for short term profits.

Not sure if I am being greedy or smart.


----------



## mr. jeff (26 August 2010)

Id say just be ready to move when the time comes; in or out, don't anticipate anything. It feels like danger at the moment with America's latest figures, and the DOW heading down through 10,000 again a scary thing.
Could be the best buying opportunity we've seen in quite a while.
Could be the best selling opportunity we've seen in quite a while!

I think banks no good atm.
2c


----------



## Agentm (26 August 2010)

primarily out in cash atm

did buy cdu at $1.60 ish  as it was a standout screaming buy.. and have a small order out there on another stock, but apart from that i have zero confidence in the markets and expect some severe days ahead and not expecting much growth in any markets whilst the world contracts..

theres a bear in there


----------



## Broadway (26 August 2010)

Something to ponder.
A couple of general commodity etfs I occasionally visit.


----------



## Struzball (26 August 2010)

Definately not the time to buy.

The attached picture is what a recovery looks like.  Which is the current chart turned upside down.

As far as I can tell it's been a bear market since 2007, so a 3 year downturn is not exactly any sort of an entry signal.


----------



## UBIQUITOUS (26 August 2010)

jonnycage said:


> just a generally question i wanted to through out there,  good bad or ugly.
> 
> personally ive only been into about 4 stocks lately,  but hit the buy.
> 
> ...




Johnny, it is always a good time to buy, just as it is always a good time to sell. It all depends on what stock and whether you are looking at an undervalued stock or an overvalued one. This is especially true for microcap stocks. There are always gems out there.


----------



## gav (26 August 2010)

When threads like this start, it usually means it's time to sell!


----------



## jonnycage (26 August 2010)

haha good call on the usually time to sell lol

i feel im picking up the odd bargain, i believe the sun will rise another day.. 

great to get some fellow input

j c


----------



## professor_frink (26 August 2010)

buy with open arms I say!


----------



## trainspotter (26 August 2010)

Time to buy shares in a pearl farm. Know anyone who has got some?


----------



## nioka (26 August 2010)

trainspotter said:


> Time to buy shares in a pearl farm. Know anyone who has got some?




ATP.Atlas Southsea Pearl. SP 12c. They haven't proved to be a good investment. I bought some years ago by mistake by typing in the wrong company prefix and thought I was buying iron ore shares. Traded my way out. Maybe it is time but remember that Whitlam also reckoned it was time and look where it got him.


----------



## trainspotter (26 August 2010)

nioka said:


> ATP.Atlas Southsea Pearl. SP 12c. They haven't proved to be a good investment. I bought some years ago by mistake by typing in the wrong company prefix and thought I was buying iron ore shares. Traded my way out. Maybe it is time but remember that Whitlam also reckoned it was time and look where it got him.




Ummmmmmmm ..... nioka I am not sure if you are aware but I own a pearl farm. It is not ASX listed. It is privately owned. I have tried to raise "seed" capital previously. This was an attempt at humour. 

P.S. I have an OIS. Everything is owned with ZERO debt. It is an existing corporate structure registered with ASIC. AND ..... it is making money. (also one helluva lifestyle)


----------



## So_Cynical (26 August 2010)

Yep time to buy for sure...i was thinking to myself today that it really is a great time to buy now, has been since mid June...with hindsight the time not to buy was Dec to March as the 2 new stocks i entered then were trades that went against me and i had genuine troubles finding suitable stocks at that time because looking back it was clearly a top...so not a good time for a bottom buyer like me.

At the moment its just a smorgasbord board of bargains and as usual im fully committed...having said that its a great time to buy, i actually have 3 sell orders in...need to free up some money, dump my last loser and go get some more bargains....im particularly aware that i must re-enter CPU now before it takes off again.


----------



## Logique (27 August 2010)

Agentm said:


> primarily out in cash atm
> did buy cdu at $1.60 ish  as it was a standout screaming buy.. and have a small order out there on another stock, but apart from that i have zero confidence in the markets and expect some severe days ahead and not expecting much growth in any markets whilst the world contracts..
> 
> theres a bear in there



What Agentm said.


----------



## kash (27 August 2010)

Don't they say bad news at the bottom?? I am thinking its time to buy over the next couple of weeks. Question is what?? There are so many bargins.


----------



## kash (27 August 2010)

Good chart on AUT thread re oil futures showing increase from now through to end of next year. Why is oil price so positive?/ Because confidence in the recovery continueing??


----------



## jonnycage (27 August 2010)

the bad news about i feel is great for bring some stocks down,  and
picking up some bargains,  ill continue,   j c


----------



## Agentm (27 August 2010)

bonds are the game.. great if you enjoy bubbles

equity outflows in the US has been going on for 16 weeks straight now, despite the fake run up in july.. no one is buying the story atm, and few bulls are now saying the double dip has not arrived.. so the $50 billion redemption from equity funds speaks for itself

i was reading that albert edwards was predicting a return of the 1982 level of 450 for the S&P500..


looking for those signs that tell us all is well, but not seeing any at all

cash is king


----------



## jonnycage (30 August 2010)

another start to the week, positive lead,  still looking for the odd bargain

j c


----------



## Broadway (2 September 2010)

Well the opening post was 26th August and it turns out it was the exact time to buy.
Spi/xao up at least 250 since then.
Looks like my commodity etfs above held some truth.
But it's a swingers market. Not sure if its got any more legs.


----------



## jonnycage (2 September 2010)

Broadway said:


> Well the opening post was 26th August and it turns out it was the exact time to buy.
> Spi/xao up at least 250 since then.
> Looks like my commodity etfs above held some truth.
> But it's a swingers market. Not sure if its got any more legs.




im glad i got into a few then, and will be selling at any peak today, good
call on the swingers market

j c


----------



## So_Cynical (2 September 2010)

jonnycage said:


> im glad i got into a few then, and will be selling at any peak today, good
> call on the swingers market
> 
> j c




I've pretty much decided to take the punt on a lot of my new open positions and hold for the dividends...ill sell in 3 or 5 weeks when we are closer to 4900. :sheep: ive had a feeling for a while that September was going to be a contrarian big month.


----------



## robusta (2 September 2010)

All depends on your outlook. I am pretty well fully invested now and wont be looking to sell anything unless one of my companies becomes over valued or something basic changes in the fundamentals of any of the businesses I own a piece of. Wont be looking to buy unless more bargains come along - like FRI today.


----------



## white_crane (6 September 2010)

I need to make some money to make up for the holiday I recently took...so now is a great time to buy, I hope. 

Having said that, there appears to be some good opportunities at the moment.


----------



## jonnycage (7 September 2010)

white_crane said:


> I need to make some money to make up for the holiday I recently took...so now is a great time to buy, I hope.
> 
> Having said that, there appears to be some good opportunities at the moment.






yep there are in my opinion,  so go for it on your holiday!


----------



## jonnycage (28 January 2011)

since the start of this thread, i feeling like hitting the odd buy button over the next few weeks.

updated thoughts anyways appreciated!

jc


----------

